# Monitor list. Help me narrow it down pls.



## timethief (Oct 30, 2012)

I am looking to buy a new monitor mainly for the purpose of using it in the line of "photography" 
Here is a list of the monitors that i need to choose from. Not sure if all these are IPS or not. Still haven't had enough time to go through the entire list.
I have read some reviews and seen a few of these monitors physically.
If you are familliar with this list of monitors do you think you can suggest a top 3 or maybe even a top 5.
Would appreciate the help.
Thanks in advance.

*LCD DELL 24" P2412H*
*LCD DELL 24" ST2420L LED FULL HD*
*LCD DELL 24" U2412M*
*LCD DELL 27" U2711*
*LCD DELL 30" U3011*
*LCD HP 27" ZR2740W*
*LCD LG 24" E2442V LED*
*LCD SAMSUNG 24" S24B300HL-LED*
*LCD SAMSUNG 27" LS27A750D*
*LCD SAMSUNG 27" LS27B550VS*
*LCD VIEWSONIC 27" VA2703-LED*


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry, you won't be stealing any of my time.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 31, 2012)

head over to TFT Central - LCD Monitor Information, Reviews, Guides and News and type all the models in. Reject the ones without IPS panels, and take a careful look at multiple monitors which have the same panel make and model.

Note Samsung have an alternative to IPS called PLS.


----------



## timethief (Oct 31, 2012)

KmH said:


> Sorry, you won't be stealing any of my time.


WoW he smiles!


----------



## timethief (Oct 31, 2012)

Garbz said:


> head over to TFT Central - LCD Monitor Information, Reviews, Guides and News and type all the models in. Reject the ones without IPS panels, and take a careful look at multiple monitors which have the same panel make and model.
> 
> Note Samsung have an alternative to IPS called PLS.


Thanks Garbz. I will do that when i get home.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 31, 2012)

So you want US to do the research for you that is going to take a good hour or two? 
Yeah, you picked a great screen name! 
Sorry, my friend. Garbz has the best advice we can give you.


----------



## Rwsphotos (Oct 31, 2012)

That's one long ass list you want us to shorten for you. You know your needs in a monitor better than we do. Your better off doing the research your self plus this way your choices will more likely be in your budget zone.


----------



## timethief (Oct 31, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> So you want US to do the research for you that is going to take a good hour or two?
> Yeah, you picked a great screen name!
> Sorry, my friend. Garbz has the best advice we can give you.



I didnt ask anyone to do any research for me. I simply asked the forum. "If you are *familliar* with this list of monitors do you think you can suggest a top 3.."
There is no reason to be hostile. I didnt join the forum yesterday nor is this my first post. you need to chill.
If you have no suggestions there is no need to be redundant.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 31, 2012)

timethief said:


> [TR]
> [TD][/TD]
> [/TR]
> [TR]
> ...




Just got this and love it.


----------



## Mully (Oct 31, 2012)

*I have this monitor LCD SAMSUNG 24" S24B300HL-LED   and I am happy with it.*


----------



## Garbz (Nov 2, 2012)

Mully said:


> *I have this monitor LCD SAMSUNG 24" S24B300HL-LED   and I am happy with it.*



This is a TN film panel. Not a good choice for photography.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Nov 2, 2012)

Buy an Eizo if you have money, a NEC if you have less money and if you don't have enough to afford either, then save until you do. An IPS type of monitor is mandatory. For any monitor you're considering, make sure you check out how much of the Adobe RGB gamut the monitor can produce. It needs to be at least 95%.

If you're selling your photos to anyone who will print them, your color management is arguably the most important part of your workflow. You should invest just as much, if not more, in your monitor/calibration solution as you do in your bodies/lenses.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 3, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> make sure you check out how much of the Adobe RGB gamut the monitor can produce. It needs to be at least 95%.



That is a load of crap and will likely leave you sorely disappointed if you do anything other than photography with your computer. 
1. The internet is sRGB.
2. Every awesome photo you have ever seen on your computer is sRGB.
3. Very few photos end up with the required colour information to take advantage of the larger gamut. Those that do have either artificial lighting, sunsets, or cyans typically visible in only the most wonderful of ocean waters. 
4. There's no going back with a wide gamut monitor. You are forced to colour manage your entire workflow.
5. Most programs out there are not colour managed and you suddenly will find yourself severely restricted in what software you use if you value things like real colour. As a side note does Adobe Dreamweaver support colour management yet? Web design may start to be out of the question with some monitors and some of the most popular design tools. 
6. What are you hoping to get out of it? To do wide gamuts properly takes a lot of effort. You need to save your files, remember to convert them before you take them to printers, give them to friends, upload them to the net, and ultimately your monitor is the only one which will see the pictures as you intended, unless you print your photos.

Sorry I think this bad advice. Likewise is the notion that you desperately need an NEC or Eizo monitor. There are a large range of great budget IPS monitors on the market now, and looking back I probably wouldn't have dropped the insane amounts on the NEC I have if they were available to me. Side by side photos on my NEC look very similar to any other colour calibrated IPS display, including the $300 one I have at work (predecessor to Dell U2412M).


----------

